# A-List customer?



## Zharin (Aug 29, 2003)

Just curious, the last few times I've called directv, I get a message saying I'm an A-List customer. Anyone know if this is something they play for everyone now, or what this actually means?

Thanks


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

We are all the Best Customers...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

They had a program for about three months where special customers (longevity, amount of programming) had a special webpage and were supposed to get special offers.

Now it is just a flag to the CSRs that you are a very good customer.

Only seems to work with customer retention, though. The CSRs don't seem to care.


----------



## Zharin (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, it's appreciated.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I am a AAA+ list customer. Once I learned the special secret handshake, the true potential of Directv was unleashed. 

I now receive ALL 2855 channels in Hi-Def and am able to fast forward to next season's episodes of all shows. I already know next season's American Idol winner and who killed Agent Jack Bauer. 

Another cool aspect of the AAA+ club is the on-call, 24/7 D* repairman stationed on my roof. If, at any time, I experience any sort of problem, he is on it within a four hour window,

Totally awesome. :up:


----------



## Zharin (Aug 29, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I am a AAA+ list customer. Once I learned the special secret handshake, the true potential of Directv was unleashed.
> 
> I now receive ALL 2855 channels in Hi-Def and am able to fast forward to next season's episodes of all shows. I already know next season's American Idol winner and who killed Agent Jack Bauer.
> 
> ...


Can you explain to me why you felt this idiotic reply to my simple question was necessary? I wasn't being saracastic myself, I had a genuine question for the more experienced members of this board, which one of you was kind enough to answer for me.

If you can't contribute anything intelligent, stay off my thread please.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounded like a joke to me. Perhaps you should lighten up a little.

Dan


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank you. Have a nice day.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I was told I was a 5 heart customer, I think that its the same thing. I believe they told me I was supposed to get faster service or something... a direct line to support (which was disconnected the first time I called it), free PPV vouchers, etc. I know when I want to change my programing, where normally if you change something in your package, you get bumped to the new pricing. But, if i call, and dont use the online system, my monthly fee doesn't change to the newer pricing even tho its gone up a few bucks. Not sure if thats a function of this program.

There was a hubbub about this during the last DTV bigwigs meeting. I got the impression they were trying to do nice things for the better customers to keep them on board with DTV. but I've not seen a single thing they've done for me that seemed special or out of the ordinary. People who are newer to the service have gotten better deals like free HD TIvos and such where I couldnt get them to give me one with my 10 years of DTV service under my belt.

FTR - I saw nothing wrong with the funny comment in the thread. It added a nice humor side but did not detract from the original post or it's being answered by someone.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I guess I will find out how important I really am in November. My 10 year anniversary with DTV. I am going to put them to the test and see if I am as important as the tell me.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Zharin said:



> Can you explain to me why you felt this idiotic reply to my simple question was necessary?


Damn. You've got your knickers knotted waaaaaaaay too tight.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Zharin said:


> Can you explain to me why you felt this idiotic reply to my simple question was necessary?...


Check his sig. Can't help it if he's a born comedian (even a 60's borscht-belt version).

I got about 8 words in, knew it wasn't going to be amusing enough to keep reading, and moved on. That took a lot less time and energy than busting his nuts over it. Point being, one would have to have a reason to do that. What's yours?

BTW, don't hold your breath for the title company to send you any paperwork on thread ownership.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> BTW, don't hold your breath for the title company to send you any paperwork on thread ownership.


good one.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Zharin said:


> If you can't contribute anything intelligent, stay off my thread please.


I guess you shouldnt go to the 6.3 upgrade thread then....Might get rather upset.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

DirecTV must hate me. I never get told anything special. I even asked, and they said they couldn't give me any information on my ranking. ha-ha.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

ayrton - just all in who you get on the phone. ive called back several times to get info and some will give it up some wont.

I figure if im paying them money for 10 years I am owed at least a few bits of info. Not asking them to give me my FBI file, just tell me if i am important enough to get cool goodies or not. lol


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Yes I am told I am one of their best customers each time I call! I did get the free (leased) hr10-250 but not sure if me being a "best" customer had anything to do with it.

/I hope this was a serious enough post to contribute to this thread. If not please MODS delete it immediately!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Another cool aspect of the AAA+ club is the on-call, 24/7 D* repairman stationed on my roof. If, at any time, I experience any sort of problem, he is on it within a four hour window,


I dunno... your status doesn't seem that cool if the guy _who is already on your roof_ takes four hours to fix it.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Zharin said:


> Can you explain to me why you felt this idiotic reply to my simple question was necessary? I wasn't being saracastic myself, I had a genuine question for the more experienced members of this board, which one of you was kind enough to answer for me.
> 
> If you can't contribute anything intelligent, stay off my thread please.


You asked if your chain was being yanked and you got a decent reply. Then you get a funny reply and you freakout about it.

Sorry dude but you need lighten the hell up if you want to save your sanity while playing on the forum.

CCourtney


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

I got the A plus thing the other day when I called. Of course my wife forgot to pay the bill and they shut the service off and thats why I was calling so I dont know how thats going to affect our A plus rating


----------



## Zharin (Aug 29, 2003)

Marc said:


> I dunno... your status doesn't seem that cool if the guy _who is already on your roof_ takes four hours to fix it.


This, I thought was funny. My first take on Bob's post was sarcastic oneupmanship on a question that was already answered. Yes, I found it offensive in that light. And yes, I overreacted. Sorry.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

minorthr, my bill gets shut off at least 2x a year and I am still a top notch a-plus 5 heartcustomer.

Why did you call them? just pay the bill online and it comes right back on.


----------

